# Small camera for kayak fishing ?



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas for a small compact camera I could say wear on my hat for taking pictures of fish I catch? Tired of risking a dunked iPhone and don't want to shell out $400 for a go pro when all I want to do is take pictures.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Amazon has ghetto pro's for like 25 bucks. I got one and very please with it. Basically a gopro knock off minus the WiFi and Bluetooth. They have ones with with wireless for around 50. OR use an old phone. here's the link to the one I got https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EL8IAMG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have used an ion camo cam and i'm happy with the pics it takes. Kinda bad software for MAC though. High quality pics, water proof without a case, light weight.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a GoPro Hero 2 that I just installed on my kayak, haven't used it yet.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I use a Fujifilm XP waterproof camera as my hat phone. Drilled a 1/4 hole in a cap bill and used a $2 camera mount screw from Ebay.

https://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-Fin...r=1-1&keywords=fuji+waterproof+digital+camera

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301301858947?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flannel carp has one for sale


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

RJohnson442 said:


> Amazon has ghetto pro's for like 25 bucks. I got one and very please with it. Basically a gopro knock off minus the WiFi and Bluetooth. They have ones with with wireless for around 50. OR use an old phone. here's the link to the one I got https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EL8IAMG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Just bought one of these , thanks for tip


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Flannel carp has one for sale


Not anymore, that was like a month ago Tom lol.

As said above there are a lot of small knock off action cams on Amazon and you can read hundreds of reviews to get a good feel for what you're buying. Make sure to look up YouTube video reviews of whichever model you're looking at for an even better idea.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

SJcam -, sj4000 I think. They make a TON of copies and advertise some as sjcams, but If you find the original (real) SJcam its pretty damn good for a gopro alternative. However, dont count on recording sound. The speaker is horrible, but shooting pictures, battery life etc are great for the price.

saw you already bought one, but for the price pick up another...lol


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea all I wanted was something that was small waterproof and takes decent pics. Anything else it does is just gravy. I will say I been playing with it for a few days now and I really like it. Also its nice that it came with all the accessories.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Geek pro 2.0 Amazon has them, they are a go pro 4 knock off for only $70 with tons of accessories. Look up the video quality on YouTube


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

GoPro way overpriced IMO. I have a couple kockoff brands and 2 GoBlows and my knockoffs have great picture quality, great battery life and some of the same features for 1/3 of the cost. 
Again, IMO, the only thing GoPro has over them (that I find useful) is its own pc interface for uploading/editing sending video/pics etc. I suppose like anything else, it depends on usage. Im no video pro, but just my 2c of worthless info. lol


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

So how does everyone get these awesome pics of their catches? Do you just record a movie then clip a pic from that? Or, do you use a remote?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

whitey7 said:


> So how does everyone get these awesome pics of their catches? Do you just record a movie then clip a pic from that? Or, do you use a remote?


I use a cheap phone tripod and my Apple Watch as a 3 second delay remote for my phone's camera or shoot my GoPro in 2.7K and pull a still from that.

Actually the newest GoPro has voice control, so my last few outings I have been able to point the camera at myself and say "GoPro take a photo" and it takes a photo.

I'm a gear nerd though


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

good advice from Flannel Carp.....and dont forget EXTRA BATTERIES. 
These little cameras love battery juice


----------

